# How Much Should Cleaning Cost For An Average Pocket Watch?



## MDP1974

Hi all. I am completely new to the watch craze and like most things I have jumped in the deep end first :/ My first watch is what I believe to be a solid silver case and it will need repairs and cleaning. Im going to my local repair shop to get a quote and I thought you guys might be able to give me a ball park figure for cleaning ect. Im not sure if the roman numerals are gold or not but they look it.


----------



## Thomasr

they may turn you away if its not running, as parts would have to be made

Best of Luck


----------



## tixntox

It's not the cleaning that costs the money, it's if it's worn and can you get the parts. Cleaning and lubricating a simple movement should only take a couple of hours but without close examination, it is pure guesswork I'm afraid.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly

About two or three years ago, I had a J.G. Graves English Lever Movement, silver-cased, open-face, key-wound pocket watch - a pretty bog standard item in the antique watch world - cleaned, fitted with a new mainspring, and regulated. The estimate and bill for the work by a local BHI qualified horologist came to Â£150. I didn't quibble at that, as the watch had been given to me, although the work was still slightly more than what I would have got for that watch in the marketplace at that time.

I've just had a 1960s chronograph completely overhauled, cleaned, regulated and with a minor spring replaced. Cost, including p&p both ways: Â£260.

That should give you at least an inkling of what you might end up paying - and the more work there is to do, the more the bill will be. My philosophy with watches likes this is: if you're going to keep it because it means something to you, or will do, then have the work done; if you intend to sell it, just sell it on and let someone else pay for the work. In the end, I did sell the J.G. Graves (to pay for another watch, as you do), and just recouped the money I'd spent on the service. No profit, but a lot of pleasure from the watch.


----------



## Analogue

the last watch I put in for a service and mainspring was Â£150 as well......that was a few years ago so may be more now.........I guess I have a few that need clean and service now but I cannot afford to now as things are tight, so may have to sell most of them....its not good to have watches left needing a clean.....well, that is how I see it...

that one looks like it may need a lot of tlc, so it may not be financially viable, unless you can find a similar model to use as a donar.


----------



## MDP1974

Thanks for the input guys. Your right it does need a lot.of work. Turns out the case is solid silver so smiles there,but on closer inspection the movement is crap. No buggy since its my first one and I wasn't going to try learning on a good one. Now Iam no expert but I do have lots of experience with old machines and it looks to me like this watch has t been run in decades. The gears in movement have a yellow resin like residue from dried out mineral oil that have seized the movement completely. the previous owner obviously had a heavy hand and sheared the 4 sided pin that sets the hands completely off :'(. Can't believe someone could be so forceful with something so delicate. I guess this watch is a good example for all noobs to keep their cherished time pieces cleaned and oiled :| First lesson learned. I'm gonna keep it and fix it myself. Will be a good place to start learning


----------



## tixntox

MDP1974 said:


> I'm gonna keep it and fix it myself. Will be a good place to start learning


I would recommend that you start with a running watch to learn the art. That way, you will know that it should run at the end of the strip and subsequent rebuild!

Mike


----------



## antony

If you want to practice , buy a few old alarm clocks, have a go taking them apart & putting them back to geather.

Its good to start on some thing that will not cost a fortune & if it does'nt work after wards have another go, hours of fun .


----------



## Rook

Anybody that advertises they can clean and oil a pocket watch in a couple of hours I would steer clear of because it's not being taken completely apart and cleaned correctly. Here in the good old US of A I would also steer clear of the bargain basement deals also. If they're not charging at least $150 to $200 I don't see how they could possibly make any money without taking short cuts.


----------

